# For some of us Ford Powerstroke guys



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

ok boys lets hear it. 7.3 or 6.0?? I like my 7.3 but have never driven a 6.0


----------



## rcracing17 (Nov 18, 2005)

i would take either LOL....i love ford's


----------



## Jray3369 (Nov 13, 2005)

havnt heard to many good things about them, the 6.0 that is. They have alot of software problems. They are supposed to fix the problem with a new design next year so i have heard. 6.4, new programs and bored out version of the 6.0. I wouldnt buy a 6.0. I am planning on getting a 03 7.3 some day. We will see. Just me .02 Jordan

The 7.3 has been out for a long time and has had plenty of time to gat the bugs worked out, if the 6.0 was so good, why am i hearing things about a 6.4 in the future? just food for thought.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Jray3369 said:


> havnt heard to many good things about them, the 6.0 that is. They have alot of software problems. They are supposed to fix the problem with a new design next year so i have heard. 6.4, new programs and bored out version of the 6.0. I wouldnt buy a 6.0. I am planning on getting a 03 7.3 some day. We will see. Just me .02 Jordan
> 
> The 7.3 has been out for a long time and has had plenty of time to gat the bugs worked out, if the 6.0 was so good, why am i hearing things about a 6.4 in the future? just food for thought.


I've driven both, and I like the 6.0 better, but I am hearing a lot of not-so-good things about them. Supposedly, IHC raised the boost pressure on the motor and made it a smaller displacement and has since caused problems. I have more faith in the 7.3.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Jray3369 said:


> havnt heard to many good things about them, the 6.0 that is. They have alot of software problems. They are supposed to fix the problem with a new design next year so i have heard. 6.4, new programs and bored out version of the 6.0. I wouldnt buy a 6.0. I am planning on getting a 03 7.3 some day. We will see. Just me .02 Jordan
> 
> The 7.3 has been out for a long time and has had plenty of time to gat the bugs worked out, if the 6.0 was so good, why am i hearing things about a 6.4 in the future? just food for thought.


I think they stopped making the 7.3 in 2002, and launched the 6.0 platform in 2003. I have never driven a 7.3 but love my 6.0. No problems. I would probably prefer the 7.3 but I wanted my truck... Wanna drive a new 6.4 Twin Turbo the day they hit the lots though....


----------



## beungood (Dec 29, 2004)

*7.3 reserected*

I heard they werer dropping the 6.0 and bringing back the 7.3


----------



## Go Pats (Jan 16, 2005)

*7.3 vs 6.0*

I've had a 2 of each, the 7.3 was a good motor, but it did have its problems. I had a few different glow plug problems, it was always a chore to start in the cold, and my favorite - to change the oil pan in a 4x4 you had to take the motor out of the truck. The new 6.0 has more horsepower and feels a lot more like a gas motor. There's not as much of a power delay when you first step on the pedal, its a little quieter, and better on gas. So far the only problems Ive had is the radio shuts off a few times when I first start the truck and Ford can't explain it, and the $100.00 air filter. All said though, I like the 6.0 better.


----------



## pools&plowingct (Nov 18, 2005)

i got a 7.3 and love it, it does what i want it to do and handles the work i give it and in a couple weeks i will be able to hang with the 6 slo . the 6.4 is supposed to be a mean motor we will jsut have to wait and see


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

You couldn't give me a 6.0. 7.3 all the way baby. YAHOO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DistinctiveDave (Jan 26, 2006)

beungood said:


> I heard they werer dropping the 6.0 and bringing back the 7.3


NOT TRUE 6.4 liter twin turbo is the next motor.


----------



## DistinctiveDave (Jan 26, 2006)

7.3 all the way, better for towing, better on fuel than the 6 leaker. The 6 leaker made me a Dodge man now. Still have my 7.3, but my 6.0 only lasted a year in the driveway, then came the mighty cummins. With the 6 leaker I had headgasket problems, wheel bearing problems, clunks, EGR....etc. Id be here all day if I go on.


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

They are both awesome.

-Thann


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Fordistough said:


> They are both awesome.
> 
> -Thann


7.3 is the way to go!  6.0


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

*I swear by my 7.3L*

Hi

I know a few guy's with the 6.0L they swear at it!

and I swear by my 7.3L!


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

I have a 7.3 all stock with about 230,000 miles on it and it still runs great and the towing power


----------



## Boycea (Sep 26, 2003)

Jray3369 said:


> if the 6.0 was so good, why am i hearing things about a 6.4 in the future? just food for thought.


The reason why they are coming out with the 6.4L is due to stricter emissions standards. I am currently running both and I have to pick the 6.0 over the 7.3


----------



## Travel'n Trees (Jan 17, 2006)

I think I would test drive something else!! I have hade both the 6.0 and 7.3.. It is waorth the extra money. I wish FORD would just close their doors, the world would be a better place, with one less unrespectable company.


----------



## ferdelance (Jan 18, 2004)

6.0, only way to go.


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

6.0 all the way. I have 2 - 7.3 and and new 06' with the 6.0, the 6.0 is faster and stronger than my 7.3 for regular driving, towing, and plowing. Dont get me wrong I like the 7.3 but compared to my new truck, if it was up to me when plowing 12 hrs straight I'll take the 6.0

Ken


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

Never drove the 7.3 but I have 55,000 on my 6.0 and love it. Plenty of power decent fuel mileage. I have had to have fan clutch replaced last year. This year fuel pump went on it. Other than that flawless.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I have driven all of the Diesel trucks looking at trucks over the past few weeks...I would have to say I wish you could still get the 7.3 motor, I think the 6.0 L is a Whiney problematic engine! The turbo never stops making noise it's annoying!

I have owned a few 7.3 L in different setups (factory non turbo, standard turbo, & the famous Power Stroke) as well as the old 6.9 L and now I am the owner of a Dodge Cummins diesel! Which I so far LOVE milage and power wise I would drive this thing anyday over a Ford! I get on average 24 MPG with the Dodge!


----------



## fordplowdude (Feb 1, 2005)

Hands down the 6.0L :salute:


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

My friends 6.0 has had more flashes done for upgrades than you can imagine. Trany taken out and it only has 15K. Sometimes when they keep them simple it's just better, If they are redesigning it already they must have known issues that can't be corrected.. 

Twin turbos... No way please we want dependability first!

I had one twin turbo in my life that was enough...


----------



## mike33 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Bobcat Service*

Have a 03 6.0 no good piece of --------. Had a 2000 with 7.3 good motor. I have 6 sp. man. pull a bobcat to start out on a hill had to put transfer case in low so i would not stall. Software problem so bad the mechanic at the ford garage told me to put in a super chip. I did that $ 350.00 later it runs like a 7.3, Cant wait to summer when the 07 comes out with the 6.4


----------



## J29 (Feb 14, 2006)

I own a 7.3 and drive an 2005 6.0 for my job. Hands down I would go with the 6.0, as long as it wasn't an '03. We have about 20 6.0s at my work and have had relatively few problems, except for one truck, which had the engine pulled at less than 15k. They all tow everyday and most have at least 50k on them already. As much as I love the 7.3, can't beat the raw power of the 6.0...just don't ask it to start on a cold morning.


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

J29 I have never had a problem starting mine on the coldest of mornings. Coldest I think was 15-20 below. That was last year and lasted for over a month. This year haven't gotten below zero. Not plugged in either.


----------



## excavator (Feb 13, 2006)

*cold start*

If your Powerstroke will not start when cold then you have a Glow plug relay or Glow plug problem. The relay is the most common problem and is a easy fix.
I can give you Ford and International part numbers but International is MUCH lower in price.


----------



## J29 (Feb 14, 2006)

*Cold Start*

Hey guys,
Sorry, I didn't mean that my 6.0 wouldn't start, it just needs a couple of cycles of the glow plugs and then runs rough for about five minutes and smokes pretty good. I miss having the aux. idle control on our old 7.3s to help crank up the engine when its cold. Sorry to create any confusion...i guess i should have chosen my words more carefully. Thanks.


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

I've driven all 3...7.3 Non-turbo, 7.3 Turbo, and a 2006 6.0...I love the whistle of the turbo on the 6.0's but I'm gonna have to stick with the pure get up and go power of the 7.3.


----------



## MIAWPUKEK (Dec 18, 2004)

WOOOOOHHHHHOOOOO (runs streaking by) prsport

"5.4 L Gasoline All The Way!!!"


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

I've got 4 of the 7.3's and 3 of the 6.0's love them both but would take the 6.0 if I were forced to choose!


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

J29 said:


> Hey guys,
> Sorry, I didn't mean that my 6.0 wouldn't start, it just needs a couple of cycles of the glow plugs and then runs rough for about five minutes and smokes pretty good. I miss having the aux. idle control on our old 7.3s to help crank up the engine when its cold. Sorry to create any confusion...i guess i should have chosen my words more carefully. Thanks.


Still say something is wrong. Only on the very coldest of days (-20) have I needed to cycle the plugs more than once.


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Have experience with 2 F350 7.3PDs and a F550 6.0......have to say the 7.3 has all the balls in the world compared to the 6.0. Pulled the same bobcat and trailer with the 7.3 and the 6.0 and the 7.3 blew the 6.0 out of the water. Not to mention the 7.3PSD has more ft/lbs of torque (575 vs 570) and was made by INTERNATIONAL!! Its the same engine thats in the International Co school buses!


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

BlueLine Ent said:


> Not to mention the 7.3PSD has more ft/lbs of torque (575 vs 570) and was made by INTERNATIONAL!! Its the same engine thats in the International Co school buses!


The 6.0 is also made by IH (VT365) and is also used in many IH Medium duty chassis applications. In fact all of Fords light duty diesels 6.9-6.4 PSD were/are made by IH.
J29- It sounds like your glow plug control module is going bad. It is on the right valve cover. Silver box with cooling fins on it, two large multi pin plugs one green and one black. Easy to r/r cost is around $130.


----------



## J29 (Feb 14, 2006)

*Glow Plug Relay*

Ggg6...You're probably right, even with the past couple days of 55 degree weather, it is cranking over slower and slower. I tested the batteries and they both test good...I'll have to make sure I keep on our two mechanics at work. It's a company truck...so wont cost me a penny to fix..hehe. Thanks for the input from you guys...good to know that if I have a tech. question, there's people willing to try and answer it. J.


----------



## Travel'n Trees (Jan 17, 2006)

Wouldn't it be easier to just sell the truck????? I know my duramax doesn't have this problem.  Ggg6 still looking for another FORD? Or was that alot of B.S.?


----------

